# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Услуги >  Проектирование, 3D моделирование, чертежи, дизайн

## Openair

Делаю любые чертежи, моделирование и многое другое: 
- инженерная графика, проекционное черчение, виды, разрезы, сечения, изометрия;
- перевод с бумаги  в электронный вид или с других источников: из интернета, с картинки, с
  журнала, с книжки (оцифровка); 
- редактирование, восстановление чертежей; 
- 3D моделирование; 
- соединения (винтовые, болтовые, штифтовые, шпилечные, сварка); 
- радиотехника (трассировка печатных плат и схемы электрические принципиальные).
- детализация, сборочные единицы, спецификации; 
- чертежи для дипломов, курсовых и др.
Работы делаются в соответствии с вашими требованиями и требованиями: ГОСТ, ЕСКД, СПДС.
Черчу в: Компас-3D, AutoCAD, P-CAD, SolidWorks, Altium Designer.

Контакты:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Openair

Здравствуйте, уважаемые! С 1 сентября на все графические работы действуют 30% скидки!

----------

